# SHARK WASHED ASHORE IN SANDBRIDGE



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Virginia Aquarium curator talks about shark washed up near Sandbridge (wtkr.com)


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought sand tigers were very aggressive...


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

poppop1 said:


> I thought sand tigers were very aggressive...


So did I, but I am not going to test that theory


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> So did I, but I am not going to test that theory


I agree...


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

poppop1 said:


> I agree...


But it looks so cute and cuddly! Whos up for some wade fishing this weekend? Maybe tie a couple chum bags to our thighs to see how non-aggressive they are? HAHA!


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> But it looks so cute and cuddly! Whos up for some wade fishing this weekend? Maybe tie a couple chum bags to our thighs to see how non-aggressive they are? HAHA!


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

poppop1 said:


> I thought sand tigers were very aggressive...


you guys are getting tiger sharks and sand tiger sharks confused, sand tigers are dosile for the most part, the one on the beach is a sand tiger


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

geo said:


> you guys are getting tiger sharks and sand tiger sharks confused, sand tigers are dosile for the most part, the one on the beach is a sand tiger


Thanks for the info, I thought they were the same.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Sand tigers (GARBOS) are the BIG lazy ones we encounter while the water is still cool. Seen a couple of them 10ish feet drug the end of the piers.. a TIGER shark of the same size would strip a drum reel faster than anyone could put their Busch Light down to grab their rod.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garbos are lazy


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I WOULD BE WILLING TO BET THE SANDTIGER WAS A "BYPRODUCT" IN SOME TRAWLER'S NET.Sandtigers were and,I expect ,still are, protected and our commercial types would want to ditch it.

So sad.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Doubt it's from a trawler considering location and time of year. More likely someone hooked it along Sand bridge wishfully fishing for drum and it gave up the ghost after being rolled around in the wash for too long


----------

